# 4pin Stecker auf 3Pin Stecker bei Gehäuselüfter für Lüftersteuerung



## derloewe0208 (13. August 2009)

*4pin Stecker auf 3Pin Stecker bei Gehäuselüfter für Lüftersteuerung*

Hallo zusammen mein problem ist das ich heute meine Lüftersteuerung bekommen und diese besitzt nur 3pin anschlüße und meine gehäuselüfter orginal 5,25 haben,ich habe schon google aber einen richtigen adapter habe ich nicht gefunden.ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Gehäuselüfter - Lüftersteuerung - Zalman Lüftersteuerung ZM-MFC1 Plus
das ist die steuerung wer weiß wo ich welche bekomme oder was ich machen kann.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (13. August 2009)

*AW: 4pin Stecker auf 3Pin Stecker bei Gehäuselüfter für Lüftersteuerung*

Jetzt mal ernsthaft waren keine adapter-kabel bei der steuerung dabei?

Ich habe eine Xilence lüftersteuerung dort wahren 3 adapter dabei

Bei zalman müsste doch eigendlich was dabei sien und wenn nich könntest du vllt einen alten lüfter nehmen und die kabel dran löten.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (13. August 2009)

*AW: 4pin Stecker auf 3Pin Stecker bei Gehäuselüfter für Lüftersteuerung*

_*Hier ist das was du brauchst*_ :ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Kabel - Adapter - Sharkoon Adapter 3-Pin -> 4-Pin


----------



## derloewe0208 (13. August 2009)

*AW: 4pin Stecker auf 3Pin Stecker bei Gehäuselüfter für Lüftersteuerung*

Hi leider war da kein adapter bei gewesen nur 4stecker wo ich direkt lüfter anschließen kann und dann 1für die cpu und 1 für den Anschluss ans MOB.Dein Vorschlag paßt leider nicht ich brauche genau den anderen 3pin stecker wo ich die pin einführen kann,bei dem 4pin ist das egal da ich dort beide varianten habe an einen stecker


----------



## Naumo (13. August 2009)

*AW: 4pin Stecker auf 3Pin Stecker bei Gehäuselüfter für Lüftersteuerung*

also wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe.. steck die dinger einfach rein! ^^
des is das tachosignal was du ja nicht brauchst.. müsste passen
also korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege


----------



## rehacomp (13. August 2009)

*AW: 4pin Stecker auf 3Pin Stecker bei Gehäuselüfter für Lüftersteuerung*

Du kannst die 4-poligen auch auf die dreipoligen stecken. Die 4. Ader wird dann nicht benutzt.


----------



## derloewe0208 (13. August 2009)

*AW: 4pin Stecker auf 3Pin Stecker bei Gehäuselüfter für Lüftersteuerung*

mist habe falsch beschrieben mein prob die stecker sind die5,25 anschlüße nicht 4pin.die lüfter sind mit 2kabel an den stecker nur dran.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (13. August 2009)

*AW: 4pin Stecker auf 3Pin Stecker bei Gehäuselüfter für Lüftersteuerung*

hääää 

Was meinst du denn jetzt?

Die 3 pin stecker 

Die 4 pin molex stecker

Die 4 pin lüfter stecker


----------



## underloost (13. August 2009)

*AW: 4pin Stecker auf 3Pin Stecker bei Gehäuselüfter für Lüftersteuerung*

4pin-Molexstecker für 5,25" laufwerke hat er..so stehts zumindest in seinem editierten Beitrag ganz oben


----------



## Naumo (13. August 2009)

*AW: 4pin Stecker auf 3Pin Stecker bei Gehäuselüfter für Lüftersteuerung*

achso und er braucht den umgekehrten adapter... ja nicht so toll


----------



## derloewe0208 (13. August 2009)

*AW: 4pin Stecker auf 3Pin Stecker bei Gehäuselüfter für Lüftersteuerung*

ja genau diesen stecker habe ich und finde keinen adapter für auf 3pin molex bin schon drauf und dran kabel abschneiden und lüsterklemme zunehmen und das so zuverbinden


----------



## Naitrum (15. August 2009)

*AW: 4pin Stecker auf 3Pin Stecker bei Gehäuselüfter für Lüftersteuerung*

suchst du so einen adapter?
Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Adapter-Kabel » 4-Pin zu 3-Pin Adapterkabel


----------

